

The User Experience in Japan - gregman
http://randomwire.com/everyday-usability-in-japan

======
alwaysinshade
I LOVE the fare adjustment machines at the train stations in Japan. Just buy
the cheapest ticket, get to your intended destination, then go to the fare
adjustment machine and slip the ticket in. Short by 100 yen? Dump some change
in to pay the balance and you're good to walk through the gate. It's an extra
step in the process, but makes me smile.

Much better than the system in my home city where if a ticket inspector finds
you've exceeded the area covered by your ticket, you cop a hefty fine. Like
the article says, we should aim to design FOR the edge cases not design them
away with rigid, sometimes really inconsiderate systems.

